
A Rust View on “Effective Modern C++” - adgasf
http://mainisusuallyafunction.blogspot.com/2017/06/a-rust-view-on-effective-modern-c.html?m=1
======
adgasf
"std::shared_ptr corresponds to Rust's Arc type. Both provide thread-safe
reference counting. Rust also supports much faster thread-local refcounting
with the Rc type. Don't worry, the compiler will complain if you try to send
an Rc between threads."

Perhaps converting from Arc to Rc could be automated?

